# Rüstungs- oder Waffenschmied?



## Dranay (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir vorgenommen mit meinem DK die Schmiedekunst zu erlernen.

Nun stehe ich jedoch vor der Frage, welche Vorteile ich von den Spezialisierungen Waffen bzw. Rüstungsschmiede habe.

Könnte man sagen, als DD lieber Waffenschmied und als Tank lieber Rüstungsschmied oder welche genauen Vorteile habe ich?


Vielen Dank


Dranay


----------



## Bighorn (31. Dezember 2008)

*räusper*
Forum LESEN !!!
Die Frage wird dir schon auf der ersten Seite mehrfach beantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

